# Raleigh Ultra Burner Parts.



## mrbikerboy73 (23 Jul 2016)

I have just acquired a Mk1 Ultra Burner survivor from the early 80's. Here it is! 
It's all there but some parts have been replaced so I'm after the original bits. I know it's a long shot but I need a saddle, v-bars and pedals. I'd be very grateful if anyone can help me out. I've got cash waiting...
Many thanks...


----------

